# QLD - Gold coast - 2 very surprising catches



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

I have lurked here for many years but never really caught anything that I felt worthy of sharing here amongst the giants from the likes of carnster and ant.

In the past week however, I have caught 2 fish that are very memorable - not due to size, but due to where they were caught.

first up, this was caught just off the rockwall near twin towns resort in the tweed river. I thought it was a jew when I first saw silver, but I never expected something like this to be up a river. (went 85cm and 11 pounds)









Secondly, this little cutie was caught in a small little tidal lake in the suburbs, in about 25cm of water. It was released in great health. Can anybody guess what it is?


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

Yep a beautiful Queensland Groper !!


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

Gatesy I have heard of snapper being around the tweed rockwall but just never seen one in the flesh - and certainly not that size.

and yes, it is indeed a baby qld grouper. I can't help but wonder how a baby got to be in a suburban tidal lake - *could that mean that a big mummy is also in there?*


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

Nice work. That's such a beautifully marked little grouper. And a rip snorter of a snapper too. They catch them in the city reaches of the Brisbane river at times but i've not heard of one quite that large.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

And you've been hiding these great photos from us? ;-)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

2 very impressive catches indeed, well done.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Beaut groper mate. Great looking fish


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good one Moojuice.

Cancel that. Great one Moojuice.

.....aaaand quite lurking. Share your experiences, for everyone's benefit.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great work.

A beautiful Groper indeed - and a great Snap .

Look forward to future posts - thanks for the share....


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

With k1 here, time to stop lurking.

Awesome with the Grouper!


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Fantastic fish.That grouper looks like something from someones imagination.Well done.


----------



## moojuice (Jun 14, 2012)

It's so crazy to think that adorable yellow fish will one day grow into something like this









Does anybody know enough about the life cycle/breeding habits of these fish to say whether the presence of a juvenile like this in a somewhat isolated tidal lake could indicate also the presence of a larger one?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe the little one made it's way into the lake after "leaving the nest" and the big one is elsewhere. I really don't know anything about them but wouldn't it be awesome if one day someone sights mummy in there as well!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

moojuice said:


> It's so crazy to think that adorable yellow fish will one day grow into something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure myself but i have seen them a lot bigger than that. I had one the size of a small car eat my 1m+ queenie whole in one mouthful, off the rocks in plain sight.
I imagine it would have swum into the lake. It would easily eat a human being whole.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

moojuice said:


> It's so crazy to think that adorable yellow fish will one day grow into something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just as a side note for anybody that may not have been aware. This particular fish was taken in the Brisbane river off the bank around Pinkenba as by catch when chasing large bull sharks.

I don't really know anything about their life cycle but lets say they're hatchling are very small and drift with tides / currents etc there is no reason fingerling sized fish couldn't make it into those lakes and grow and feed until its too big to get out.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Moojuice that is a cracker of a snapper goes to show if you put in the effort it does pay off  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Beautiful fish mate, well done.

Killer


----------



## WhipperSnapper (Jun 2, 2012)

carnster said:


> moojuice said:
> 
> 
> > It's so crazy to think that adorable yellow fish will one day grow into something like this
> ...


So they grow kinda big..? :lol: Nah they are a cool fish and a pretty rare catch as well.


----------

